# Dark belly



## Jenifa1313 (Mar 11, 2013)

I've heard that some golden retrievers have dark bellies but does this look normal? The breeder told us it was but now I'm paranoid. He is 7 wks old









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

If you are not comfortable with your breeder's answer, then it is best to get the pup checked by a vet for your own peace of mind.


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Eeeh, like you I know that darker bellies are normal up to a point but in this case, I would have my vet take a look. Have you had him vet checked since you got him?


----------



## Jenifa1313 (Mar 11, 2013)

We put a deposit down on him but he's still at the breeder's house. After we left we started talking about it more because it have us an uneasy feeling. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm not an authority, but his belly does look quite dark and maybe some scarring. My senior boy had a problem with yeast and bacterial infections on his abdomen and it looked like that, except not so extreme. Washing with a medicated shampoo and a course of antibiotics cleared it up.

Copper got infections after he had his spleen out. I doubt it would be recurring with a pup, but I don't think asking for a vet evaluation would be out of line.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

I've seen pups with very dark bellies before. It's often seen as a sign of good luck and good pigment. It does look very dark in that photo, but I can't tell if the camera is exaggerating it or not. Check it out when you see the pup again and see if the skin seems otherwise normal.

And then if and when you buy, have the puppy checked out by a vet within the first 48 hours. Make the appointment before you even pick up the puppy. This is something you should do with any puppy and any breeder. Good breeders will take the puppy back if a health issue is found at that appointment.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Thalie said:


> Eeeh, like you I know that darker bellies are normal up to a point but in this case, I would have my vet take a look. Have you had him vet checked since you got him?


I agree, something doesn't look right.


----------



## Wendi (Jul 2, 2012)

From the picture it looks extremely dark. Roxxi's was very dark. I remember saying something to a friend about how dark it was, but not that dark and the hair around it wasn't shaded like that either.


----------



## Jenifa1313 (Mar 11, 2013)

Thanks for the advice bathe breeder told us the puppies were just checked out by a vet but I will take the picture to my vet and see what he thinks. We of course loved the puppy but we have another dog and don't want him to get an infection too. This is the first golden retriever we've ever adopted and I didn't know they could have dark bellies. Will it always be dark?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hockeybelle31 (Jun 7, 2012)

Fannin's belly was kind of dark when I got him (8 weeks) but I am not sure if that picture is just making it seem super dark. Here is Fannin for comparison's sake:










He has the pinkest belly now


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Jenifa1313 said:


> Thanks for the advice bathe breeder told us the puppies were just checked out by a vet but I will take the picture to my vet and see what he thinks. We of course loved the puppy but we have another dog and don't want him to get an infection too. This is the first golden retriever we've ever adopted and I didn't know they could have dark bellies. Will it always be dark?


My black-bellied pup has lovely pigment still, but his belly did not stay black. It faded to tan over the course of a few months.


----------



## Jenifa1313 (Mar 11, 2013)

hockeybelle31 said:


> Fannin's belly was kind of dark when I got him (8 weeks) but I am not sure if that picture is just making it seem super dark. Here is Fannin for comparison's sake:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for the picture because that is exactly what the puppy's belly looks like. Sets my mind at ease. I can't wait to bring our new puppy home next week!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

